# Savanna Tiguan 19x9 et33 on MK6 Golf R?



## Fahrvergnuugen (Nov 13, 2000)

I hope someone can explain what is going on here. I want to run the Tiguan Savanna wheels on my Golf R. Here are some pics of them on a MK3 Scirocco as well as a Passat CC and they look like they fit perfectly.

I thought the MK3 Scirocco shared an identical platform with the MK5/6 Golf. That is, the drivetrain, hubs, brakes, rotors and wheels are basically interchangeable.



















Here is the same wheel on a Passat CC:


















However, the parts catalog says these wheels are 19x9 *et33*!

I'm assuming if you put that wheel on a MK5/6 Golf they would poke extremely bad (and probably destroy the fenders).

What am I missing here?

Does anyone know off hand if the wheel arches on the Scirocco are wider? Or even what the stock wheel size & offsets are? Maybe they're not really et33?


----------

